# cheap 996s



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Been looking at changing the TT for a 993/996 for about a year now... :roll:

I've noticed in the past few weeks, quite a lot of 'cheaper' 996s coming on the market, ie in the 22-25k mark.

These all seem to be early cars, 98/99, 70kish miles, generally with the original alloys and 'orange' lights.

Is there anything obvious I should be looking at with these cars ? 
They look pretty good value, especially compared to similiarly priced 993s...

Roughly what mileage should things like suspension and clutch be changed ? 
How much would it cost to convert to the 'clear corner' type indicators ? 
And how much is a standard set of 18inch alloys and tyres going to set me back ?

Any other obvious gotchas ?

Obviously I'm aware I should get the best car I can afford, but some of these lower priced cars look a great deal, especially when I think they cant slip much lower, and hence be pretty depreciation proof...

Can anyone think of a really good idea why I shouldnt get something at this end of the 996 market, rather than say a late 99 with maybe 50k miles on it at nearer Â£30-35k ?

Any opinions on metropole blue interiors ? And how hard would it be to change the boot/hood release levers ?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Look up 911 & Porsche world of either Jan or Feb. Had a buyers guide.

FWIW, the early 996's had many issues including leaking Rear Main Seals (RMS). In a US survey, 40% of the cars have had at least one instance of a RMS leak. Many cars required engine changes as the crank was bent. Big$$$$$$ (I dont have a GBP key on my kb)

One UK Porker specialist developped an aftermarket kit to cure the problem.

Want to avoid all RMS issues? Get a GT3... different engine.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Monique said:


> Look up 911 & Porsche world of either Jan or Feb. Had a buyers guide.
> 
> FWIW, the early 996's had many issues including leaking Rear Main Seals (RMS). In a US survey, 40% of the cars have had at least one instance of a RMS leak. Many cars required engine changes as the crank was bent. Big$$$$$$ (I dont have a GBP key on my kb)
> 
> ...


Yepp, got the buyers guide, but it seems to tend towards the newer model years...

I'm aware of the RMS leaks, and not to worried, bit like the dashpods on our TTs... Something to be aware of, but not to get to hung up on..

I would have thought any major issues would have shown up by now in an 8 year old car tho..


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

buy a mint 993 8) less big bills long term than a cheap 996.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I recently saw a 996 C4 with 21k on the clock for 25,000 GBP, let me know if this is of interest to you I can try and find the seller again.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I wouldn't personally trust such an old car. If things go wrong, bill will be very expensive.

But I guess with 35k you could get a three year old 996.

I was in the same position thinking if I should buy a brand new CaymanS or a second hand 996 for the same money (997 are still selling above my 50k budget). So I decided to go the Cayman S route.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

alexasTT said:


> buy a mint 993 8) less big bills long term than a cheap 996.


I love the look of 993s but I just couldnt live with one day to day after the TT.. 
It just feels like sitting in something from the 70s to me and I really begrudge paying an extra 15-20k for that


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But I guess with 35k you could get a three year old 996.


I think I'd snap a dealers hand off if I could find a decent 3 year old 996 for Â£35k....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Given the choice of a 996 or a 993 I'd go for the 993...sure the inside is a little dated and the offset pedal make driving appear a little awkward - but you'd soon adapt.

993 - check suspension, brakes and clutches. Engines very strong.
996 - check brakes, clutches, RMS, and engines are less than perfect.

996 prices seem to have been in free fall for the last 6 months, but the view is they'll soon stabilise. 993 prices have remained very firm and lose money very slowly in comparison to the 996

Engines...I've said it before, I think they're a time bomb. A respected specialist is working on a repair solution to the liner movement problem and the auxilliary drive shaft failure (both of which will require a new engine) and is suggesting a rebuild for the 996 engines at around 80k miles...pi*s poor realy. (see PH for more)
If you do lose an engine it's going to cost you around Â£10-Â£11k.

You're right about the RMS issue - don't get too worried about it. At worst you'l get a drop or two of oil on the driveway but it won't hurt your clutch and you won't suddenly lose all your oil!

If you go for the 996 make sure you get it nspected by an independant specialist..the Porsche warranty will cover cars up to 10 years old for Â£725/year.

Plenty of specialists selling clear lights. 18" OEM wheel/ proper tyre packages Â£1400 - 1500.

I'd have a ferret around Pistonheads Porsche section before buying :wink:

Dave


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > buy a mint 993 8) less big bills long term than a cheap 996.
> ...


Wellllll... the 993 is a far superior sport car to any Audi TT. (owner of a TT roadster as well as a 993 RS) But again, if you wish a cushier Porker, get a 996. The 993 is much better built and will not lose much on value going forward...

Your call.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Engines...I've said it before, I think they're a time bomb. A respected specialist is working on a repair solution to the liner movement problem and the auxilliary drive shaft failure (both of which will require a new engine) and is suggesting a rebuild for the 996 engines at around 80k miles...pi*s poor realy. (see PH for more)
> If you do lose an engine it's going to cost you around Â£10-Â£11k.
> 
> You're right about the RMS issue - don't get too worried about it. At worst you'l get a drop or two of oil on the driveway but it won't hurt your clutch and you won't suddenly lose all your oil!
> ...


Cheers Dave, done lots of poking around over the last year on Piston Heads and Rennlist.. Taking me a long time to make my mind up !

I'd definately be getting it on the OPC warranty, but would that cover engine replacement if it does go pop ? 
I've seen all the stuff on the porous cylinder liners etc... Kind of figured it was like the coilpack/dashpod issue on TTs.. ie lots of people complaining or know someone who knows someone with the problem, but in terms of the number of cars made only a small problem.. Assuming the warranty covered it.. And surely if a car has done 70K+ then these things would have shown up by now... ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Engines...I've said it before, I think they're a time bomb. A respected specialist is working on a repair solution to the liner movement problem and the auxilliary drive shaft failure (both of which will require a new engine) and is suggesting a rebuild for the 996 engines at around 80k miles...pi*s poor realy. (see PH for more)
> ...


Hi Nimbus

I've got the sort of car that you're describing.

'98 996 C2 - pushing 80k miles now and going like a dream.

Costs to date (c12months ownership)

Warranty Â£750+Vat + inspection fee.

Clear lights - Â£750+Vat

Clutch - about Â£400 from an indie.

Front suspension arms - Â£250.

I've put about Â£10k miles on it and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them - they really are fantastic value now.

I would certainly get a warranty just for piece of mind but fom what I've read the RMS issue is hugely overhyped.

PM me if you want anymore info.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My reply was certainly not posted to put you off Nimbus - simply to make you aware that there are problems and if you go in with your eyes wide open to the potential pitfalls - and add an OPC warranty you'll be fine.
And yes, the warranty will cover a replacement engine...I've done it :wink:

Of course there will be many who will justifiably say they're great, "I've had no problems" Some are in here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 200454&h=0

Some are from the other camp. 
Posts by "Hartech" page 5 make interesting reading. If the problems weren't significant I wouldn't see him or any of the other respected independants investing time and money in developing repair solutions!

Buy wisely and with care and you'll have a car that will put a smile on your face (ours does and it's only a "wanky" Boxster - garyc's words :wink: )

Good luck 

Dave


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks Dave,

not totally put me off yet :? but certainly made me a bit more cautious..

Interesting reading on PH for sure..

Looks like factoring an OPC warranty is essential then..

and 10 years / 80k could well be an issue...

cah, and to think, all I have to worry about with my TT is the coilpacks and dashpod...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Comparing the TT and the 996/986 in terms of reliabilty....

I know quite a few Porker owners in Scotland - 20 or so cars. Of those 2 Boxster owners (self inculded) and 1 911 owner have had engine replacements.

I probably know a similar number of TT owners in Scotland and none have had a "major" component failure. A crude comparison I know, but it tells me a story!

I still wouldn't be put off in buying another Porker...I'd just make sure that at the very least I pay for the warranty - if I do have problems they're sorted without any hassle at all. And although it sticks in my throat, the car is serviced by Porsche...it'll just make any warranty claim a breeze.

If it's the car you want, don't be put off - protect yourself and you'll be fine 

Dave


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

well.... the specific car I was looking at has now been sold, so thats saved my wallet for a bit :roll:

But plenty of food for thought while I keep an eye out for another.. Thanks guys..

And who knows, after this week maybe I'll be putting a deposit down for a mk2 TT...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Out of interest, what's the best 4 seat 996 to use on track? The turbo?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Out of interest, what's the best 4 seat 996 to use on track? The turbo?


I do believe the "normal" 2wd is the the favoured version...seems to be a strange aversion to the C4's / C4S / Turbo's because of the 4wd. Wouldn't stop you using one though.

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> My reply was certainly not posted to put you off Nimbus - simply to make you aware that there are problems and if you go in with your eyes wide open to the potential pitfalls - and add an OPC warranty you'll be fine.
> And yes, the warranty will cover a replacement engine...I've done it :wink:
> 
> Of course there will be many who will justifiably say they're great, "I've had no problems" Some are in here:
> ...


Glad you appreciate my irony. :wink:


----------

